# shot palcement



## billybob7059

So were would you try and shoot a turkey with a bow?


----------



## truck

If it is facing you the base of the neck,away from ya in the butt


----------



## M.Magis

http://www.braggingpost.com/turkey/turkey_placement.htm


----------



## billybob7059

M.Magis said:


> http://www.braggingpost.com/turkey/turkey_placement.htm



thanks that helps


----------



## MAKtackle

depends on the direction of the bird, through one eyeball and out the other or right in his pecker while head on!!! YAAAA I WISH! These work better [email protected]


----------



## kernal83

Never shot a turkey with a bow, for that matter I have never shot one with a gun. I went for the first time this spring with my boss just enough to get hooked into it. What a blast. Screwed up and didn't get a shot, but it was still fun. Anyway my question is if shoot a turkey with a bow right in the center of the chest how much meat are you going to ruin? Seems like there would be less damage done with a shotgun. Then there is always the gobbler guillotine,lol!


----------



## M.Magis

You won't lose too much meat. Just trim around the broadhead hole.


----------



## bigcat46

I have shot two longbeards with a bow, I shot right throught the wing bone, on one and he dropped dead before his beard hit the ground. My second one the bird was walking slowly sneaking through the cover and i hit him a little low and back, didn't really hit any vitals but he tried to fly and went about 30 yards over the bank and died, he bled alot.

But I am right for the wingbone, if he is broadside, If head on i would aim for the base of the neck, if he is looking directly away the only way i would shoot was if he was in full strut and i would aim at the base of his tail feathers.

I shoot 100 gr. Mechanical Broadheads, Rocky Mtn. Assassins


----------



## ARGEE

My One Buddy Has The Grand Slam With A Bow..travels Over The Country


----------

